# Looking for Ideas: Carnival Theme?



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I purchased The Misfortune Teller prop from Spirit along with some carnival lights. I figured since she's kind of my big item for this year I'd use her as a centerpiece for a theme of a carnival. Only ideas I have so far are a gypsy table with a motorized Ouija board and a crystal ball and that's about it. Any ideas would be appreciated!  Also this will be a garage set-up so I was also wondering what would be good for covering the walls? (The walls are plywood.)


----------



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

Of course it should be Carn Evil and psycho clowns are always good. You must post the motorized Ouija board..that sounds cool.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are some Ideas.
































Ice cream man from Faceoff Burtonesque Episode. I thought he could be made into a dummy. 

















Some Masks For the Icecream Man







Chunk the Clown







Cutup Clown







Eye Scream Clown







Popcorn Clown







Rotten Cotton Candy Clown


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Check out the Party area of the forum. There is a great, long thread for 2012 with tons of ideas and there's a new thread for 2013 for this year's haunts. Sure you will find something there you will like!

A few years ago Devils Chariot and friends did a fantastic yard Carnevil that I also consider must see. Here's 3 threads he has on it over a few years: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/95211-scarousel-carnival-risk.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/100234-rasputins-carnival-risk-haunt-hellizondo.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103204-rasputins-carnival-risk-video.html


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I was a clown last year in my garage. I was behind a polkadot drop panel.
This year I'm making a spinning wheel of death with a colorful swirl pattern on it.
I'm gonna put a trick or treater body on it with some fake knives stuck in the wheel and body.


----------

